# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Russian: A self teaching guide

## Orpheus

Granted, yes, I've had this book since July. And I'm already halfway through it. but I was just wondering if anyone else was using this book and perhaps had some opinions they could share with me. I don't think the book's too bad, but at one point when explaining the endings for accusative case, I didn't understand it.

----------


## Rtyom

> Эта обезьяна самое чрезвычайное животние в этом зоопарке!!! Что думаешь, Джон?

 Just an ounce of nit-picking. You cannot say "чрезвычайное живтоное". If you meant 'extraodinary' this must be "необычный, удивительный".

----------

